# Burl block slingshot



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,

this one is made out of a large block of burl wood. It is a palm swell shooter - but only one piece of wood.
The wood looked a bit unspectacular without a finish. But after several coats of lineseed oil and a lot of polishing the grain cames out quite nice (I think).






























best regards
Torsten


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Beautiful wood and work. Whatever you used to carve that must be pretty dull now, huh?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW! That is really quite something! I love the grain and the shape! Very well done Sir!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Your design is now a classic. Your execution is, as usual, flawless. And that's one pretty piece of wood!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I saw that one in the gallery and knew right away it was a Torsten model. Look at the curve on that handle!!!
Awesome.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful grain ... lovely finish! Great job.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Very Nice Looking Wood and Sure it is a Strong shooter ....


----------



## Litebow (Dec 17, 2011)

Very, very nice.

Dave


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Outstanding work....love what you've done w/ that chunk of burl, it's even got birdseyes in it.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

nice!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That looks amazing, it kinda makes me want to give up. Great work!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

There is another amazing slingshot by *torsten!*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

beautiful choice of woods


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful^2 !


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

oh man!!... I can die now!!

PUT ME IN THE BOX!!!

thats a SOOOWWWEEEITTT PIECE OF WOOD!!! (sweet)


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Burl is such a nice wood huh? When coupled with skill you get this. Great job.

sean


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Fantastic! Excellent symmetry and visual balance. Amazing piece of wood too


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

BURL BABYYYYY! Awesome work Torsten! Flatband


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow fatastic job torsten you are one of the best shooters on here aswell as one of the best craftsman imo


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very pretty piece!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful work Torsten! Your designs are fantastic like your shooting skills!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## The H. (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks great ! What tools did you use ? Mainly manual work ?


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Very nice. I picked up a piece of Madrona burl yesterday. I only hope it is figured nearly as well.


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

another torston masterpiece
polecat


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!!



The H. said:


> Looks great ! What tools did you use ? Mainly manual work ?


Saw, rasp, file, dremel - and a lot of time









Regards
Torsten


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bravo sir. Freakin amazing


----------

